# Palmer Chenille from Wapsi



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been tying a lot of flies with this material called Palmer Chenille from Wapsi. Basically, any fly that you would palmer hackles on, you can substitute this stuff. It lacks the buoyancy of hackle (maybe good, maybe bad - it is what it is) and it is very flashy (ditto). I have used it in my Toads, Redfish Muddlers, etc. This fly I call the Bad Hair Day which it works really well on. Try it - it's cool.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've used it a bit and I like to inter-palmer with the hackle on patterns like seaducers, etc. Adds a nice look.


----------

